# Question: Tapping a load center off of a splitter



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Forget the tap rule for a minute and think about the panel.
Whats protecting the panel. Nothing so you need a main (backfeed a breaker and label it main). Now the panel is protected which leads you back to the tap rule which has been fixed as long as the wire is rated for 100 amps or what ever you deiced to use as a main.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

No_Manufacturer said:


> someone could remove the 2 2 pole 40 amp breakers I installed and install 3 2 pole 100's and burn up my tap conductors.


So there are 2 (two) spaces out of the 6 (six) remaining in that panel? 

What's to stop someone from installing a 125 amp breaker in those open spaces down the road? 

You installed a 100 amp panel, chances are the buss is only rated for 100 or 125 amps (most main lug panels would be 125 amps max, but a model number would confirm this) so not only would the wiring burn up, but so would the buss in the panel.

I wouldn't be worried myself about someone changing the breakers out for larger ones, as that's like worrying someone will put the wrong size of fuse in a disconnect that has the max fuse size labeled, but I WOULD be worried about someone adding something down the road.


----------

